# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Swiss Mobile Robotics Consortium, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - swissmobilerobotics.com

Members:

F&P Robotics AG

Alstom Inspection Robotics

BlueBotics SA

GCtronic

K-Team Corporation

Cyberbotics Ltd.

senseFly SA

----------

